# omitec only working for inpa not tool32



## marinekilz (Jul 19, 2010)

I have been reading and have not found a solution that has worked. inpa works fine and communicates so I assume ediabas.ini is correct. Yes, I have also tried multiple settings changes in ediabas.ini which would either bring no change to my situation or inpa would stop communicating. Tried adjusting the tool32.ini. Reinstalled systemtools. I am connecting using a omitec cable. Can there be a too new version of tool32 that does not support omitec cables? Thanks in advance for any insight or opinions


----------



## marinekilz (Jul 19, 2010)

oh I should add using enet with f series vehicles, my tool32 works fine with ofcourse ediabas.ini adjusted for enet not omitec


----------

